# This weeks video



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone Have any comments, tips criticism?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My only comment or tip would be to lower the angle of the camera. Less sky, get your board into the frame! It will be more interesting footage!

(...I'm not into doing park stuff myself so I wouldn't comment on your riding, but I am a photographer and I think the composition would be better with the changes I mentioned!)


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I gave it 30 seconds. Lots of sky, you fell twice in the first 30 seconds, nothing happened when the music dropped.....try again?


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

It was the first time out with the pole, so i wasn't sure which angle would be good. But I will definitely keep that in mind next time.
@atr3yu There was some editing in the video, ill try to get less sky next time and more of me and the board. As for the falls, not going to edit them all out, as I do fall. However the conditions were pretty icy.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

boardneub said:


> It was the first time out with the pole, so i wasn't sure which angle would be good. But I will definitely keep that in mind next time.
> @atr3yu There was some editing in the video, ill try to get less sky next time and more of me and the board. As for the falls, not going to edit them all out, as I do fall. However the conditions were pretty icy.


I am totally ok with falling, I do it all the time. This is just my opinion, but when putting together a video for other people than yourself to watch it should be exciting or at least interesting. Keeping videos of you falling on your ass for personal review is a great idea and I am sure a great learning tool. Though if making an "edit" and putting it out for the world to see, it might as well be worth watching. Totally not trying to be a dick, just my opinion. In fact I ditched my camera for this exact reason as I am not going to go back and watch the videos myself and I don't feel like I have the time to put together something worth watching.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

True enough, well I enjoy it and I guess I will leave all the falls for a end of season fail montage!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry dude... I dunno what you were really expecting... I guess my one main suggestion would be hold the pole behind you and keep the camera at shoulder level or above. With the front view, you can't see the features or where you are going so it just looks like nothing is happening!

On another note, don't just throw entire runs into an edit. Get a hour of footage and splice together the best stuff. Skip all the shit in-between and just put in the few seconds before and after a feature. Different angles... get some other peeps in there, and don't do that color changing shit cause you are gonna give some of the older guys on here a seizure.

Maybe I just see too many gopro vids on here, but I feel like unless you are filming all day every day, the average 30 days a season rider should only be throwing together 2 edits together in an entire season. That way everything on there is sick... or sortof ok at least.


----------

